# can u say CHROME????



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

me and ruminator went out the other day and hit three differant rivers, with only seen 4 caught(that includes one of mine) out of well over 300 hundred fish of "miles" walked. We threw everything from spawn sacks to single egg patterns to suckerspawn to jigs and to differant style spoons with 5 colors used. We threw everything i had in my vest..... ""But the water was really hot and 10 times gin clear"".... they didnt want n e thing as soon as the sun came up. I ended up getting one on the chagrin in the last hour of fishing and lost it at the bank..... Heres a couple of photos of some pods. Just wait till we get some rain Jim, Its on....


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

great pics! the rains on its way!!!! i cant wait especially with pics like that!!!!


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Nice pics!
It rainned a bit here today wish it was more, but the cold and rain is on its way!!!


----------



## MSmith2004 (Sep 12, 2006)

That actually makes me a feel a lot better. I saw a good 15 and I couldn't buy a bite. Thought it was something that I was doing. Sucks they aren't biting but gives me a bit of a confidence boost.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

OOOOOOoo me want.  its suppost to rain all week, so choose your wepons.


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Cool pics can't wait to get up North, I was planing on coming up Monday but had to go to WV. I am thinking i'll be up Thursday.


----------



## AnthHol (Jul 24, 2007)

if you have the choice i would check with someone on here before coming thursday. the water is extremely low and the fish are holding and not biting. they are calling for rain until thursday but i would make sure that happens before making a trip up.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Now that is some fish porn for ya!!!! Great photos of the pods of fish.

flash-------------------------out


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

You said that right Bob! 

I had a great time out with Bob. :B

It was the first time I have ever been on a river outside of a boat and I totally enjoyed all of it. And he's not exagerating about how many fish we eyeballed. For a first-timer all of it was just amazing! 

Thanks Bob.


If you are having difficulty seeing the fish guys, just put on your *polarized sunglasses*. WOOT!  

.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

KSUFLASH said:


> Now that is some fish porn for ya!!!! Great photos of the pods of fish.
> 
> flash-------------------------out


i have a great photo of to hens making out, but i think ill keep that one in my pocket for the high water daysLOLOL


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

steelheadBob said:


> i have a great photo of to hens making out, but i think ill keep that one in my pocket for the high water daysLOLOL


LOL!!! Nice!!
Hey??? why is it all sticky???


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

because he just got done tying egg sacks.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

thoose are some sweet pic omg i have tp wow good job at least we know their are some good fish in the river


----------

